# Spring Bear Hunting!



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone going spring bear hunting in 2 weeks? We have already made our bait station last week with all kinds of yummy junk and greasy foods for mr yoGi to eat!!!

Will post pics of the destruction this weekend when we will go back to replenish the fine City dinning for Yogie!


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Leaving for upper N. Sask. in 5 days!


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

just came back from a 2 weeks trip and bought my bear tag yesterday. doesn't leave me lot of time to bait them but I still have few spot to track them.
hope you got a nice one this year


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

**

We went up last weekend to the bait area but Still didn't receive any visit! 

Is it possible that they are still denning? Its still pretty cold up here in quebec...


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**

Bear Hunt Begins 2 morrow!!!!

Ill post some pics if we kill!


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been trying to stalk up to one of our black bears and somehow they all seem to know I'm there  LOL

I'm going to try burning with a plumbers torch a bit of bacon grease mixed with a tad of honey to get their attention....I know I like it !!

Nice tread.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

naaaa just go in ur birthday suit... pour some oh that honey all over yourself  dont forget to stop at tims first and get those boston creme donuts invite him 4 donuts n coffee 

make sure u got 5 slugs loaded in that mosberg first 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

VitalSpot, if I even contemplate going in my birthday suit, I know all of the bears up here will migrate to the lower provinces and they will be scared for life, I bet you'll find some that get the head twitch..LOL

As for back-up, I always have my old trusty CZ Safari 375 H&H with 5 - 300 grain cold poured bullets ready to fly. After guiding for a few years up here, i know bears can travel great distances in a very short time !!!! Yikes


----------



## 12pointbowhunt (Jan 22, 2009)

i leave in 9 days for high level alberta, 2 bear and a wolf tag!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

As for back-up said:


> safari 375 is that a missile launcher?


----------

